# 2nd Gen Radio Upgrade?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So far, tentative indications are that it is possible using this information. If acquiring the unit is not an expensive proposition, it would be worth trying. All of these posts are for the first Gen.

How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN 
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
MyLink Upgrade DIY
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
*The SQ Car Audio Thread V2*


----------

